# My name is Earl and the Office on the todo list multiple times!



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> My name is Earl. The next showing in my to do list was showing it was going to be recorded THREE times at the same time. It was listed there x,x,x all at the same time. I deleted one of them and when I went for the next it was not even showing a SL option and then locked up.
> 
> This morning after the reset, its now showing zero of them and under the SL it shows no upcomming shows. I guess I will delete it and recreate it.


post was from here
http://www.dbstalk.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=540469

I had the same exact thing in my todo list on both my R-15's. I had 3 My name is Earl's and 2 Offices in the todo list. On both R-15's 2 out of the 3 My name is Earl's show that they conflict and 1 is showing it will record. On both R-15's the Office shows it will record twice with out a conflict. Now the R-15 upstairs also has The OC that should record but is showing a conflict and downstairs CSI is also showing to record but has no conflict.

So I called D* last night and they told me to a reset. I explained that I have to reset them almost every other day anyway, and that we'd have to wait till the next day to see what happens. So I only reset the downstairs one and told them I call back today. This morning I woke up and checked it. Sure enough I was the same. Still 3 My name is Earl's and 2 Offices's.

Is anyone besides Bobman and I having this issue?

Bobman, did the deleting and adding the SL link back for My Name is Earl work?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

After deleting and remaking the SL it looks fine. I have had to do this with a few other shows. Seems to only fix it for a little while then it goes buggy again or another SL does.

I have been trying to just grin and bare it until the next update or DirecTV fixes the guide data.


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

I just saw the same thing the other night on my r15 ... I simply deleted the program and then manually set it to record on that day.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Update:

I tried to remove My name is Earl and The Office from the todo list and only two of the The my name is Earl's would delete, the other I had to remove the SL to get it to go away then added back the SL and it seems ok. The Office was a little tricky. It would only let me remove one from the Todo list and if I tried to go to the SL in the prioritier it was only showing the record once tab (the SL tab wasn't there) I deleted it but it just stayed there. I then searched the guide to see if the R) or R)), it was showing blank. So I went in thru the guide and told it to update the SL. After that I was able to delete the SL from the prioritier and then readd it. Everthing looks ok now but I'll have to wait it Thurs to see what really happens.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine's doing the same thing, but I'm going to leave it as-is and see what happens. I already did a reset yesterday to try to fix the problem, and toying around with it any further SHOULD be unnecessary.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I didn't want to take the risk. Last time I had an issue with recording The Office (i didn't see the todo list before hand) but I ended up with All of My name is Earl, All of CSI and 5 mins of the office and 25 mins of another program that was was a low priority. It could have been an issue like this but I don't know because I didn't see the todo list from that time.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

As much as I enjoy many shows, I think it's unhealthy to feel I have to constantly monitor my DVR.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I miss not monitoring my DVR. I only use to check my UTV once every week or 2 to resolve conflicts and that was it. The only time it didn't record a show was during power outages and when I forgot that it was going to conflict with another show.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Update again:

Ok, D* must have fixed the issue! Thank you for reading/listening! I came home last night and checked the R15 in the bedroom (the one that I left alone and didn't delete and add the series link). I was now showing the correct info with My name is Earl and The Office only listed once each and no conflicts.


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

Well apparently thier is a problem because mine has disapeared from the scheduler and I had to reset the program ....


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've noticed this on these two programs, as well as some others, such as Will & Grace.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ok another update:

So Thursday comes and the R15 that I had delete and created the series links doesn't start recording My name at Earl. I had it in standby and turned it on 4 mins into the program and it was still on FOX after recording Amercan Idol and was recording CSI on the other tuner. So i switched it over to NBC and it started recording. I checked the guide and it was showing as a single record R) not an R))) so I checked the priority list and it was in there.

On the other R15 that I didn't delete and recreate the SL it recording both programs ok and recorded The OC like it should have. (CSI records on the other one this one records the OC).

This is weird I would have expected to have the newly created SL to work better then the one that wasn't sure what it was going to record.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

WHen I had this issue, re-creating SL did not fix it.

In fact, i decided to delete all my SL and found that on some of them when i clicked on the program to view upcoming episodes a different program was listed.

For instance, I was told that Las Vegas would not record because it conflicted with Las Vegas. It aslo would not record NCIS, because of this conflict but never said it wouldn't, it just didn't 

when i went to delete the SL for NCIS it listed LV episodes....

(name of exact series may be wrong, but the story is right, i don't want someone whining that LV and NCIS never actually conflicted)


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

OK, so this happen again for at least the third time now. At least they have been spaced out. First time was three months ago and the second was about a month and half ago. This time it didn't happen with My name is Earl, it only happened with The Office. The Office was in the todo list twice and I couldn't delete the second listing in the todo list.


----------



## Hairback357 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have had this problem many times and never did figure out how to fix it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hairback357 said:


> I have had this problem many times and never did figure out how to fix it.


With just the Office and Earl or are you having other shows that do this?


----------



## Bista-Buster (Apr 15, 2006)

Are you sure you want to keep these R-15 models seeing how much trouble they really are?

Seriously. I would return those units and demand a TiVo. Granted, DirecTV doesn't seem to deal very well with those units, but they work flawlessly.

I sold a Series 1 Phillips TiVo to a friend of mine a few years back and they loved it. They loved it so much that they called DirecTV to get a receiver with a DVR built in. Well, they got the DirecTV Plus and PROMPTLY returned it because they said it was complicated to run as well as other things. They called it (not me, mind you) that it's a piece of junk.

With what all of you are saying about these R-15 units, I don't want one. If DirecTV cancelled all ties with TiVo, which I have, meaning they will no longer allow the TiVo's to work anymore and the only way to get DVR service is to buy their brand, I would cancel my service and go to cable TV.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Bista-Buster said:


> Are you sure you want to keep these R-15 models seeing how much trouble they really are?
> 
> Seriously. I would return those units and demand a TiVo. Granted, DirecTV doesn't seem to deal very well with those units, but they work flawlessly.
> 
> ...


Is there some reason that you seem to feel the need to go into multiple threads to post things like this? It seems to add nothing to the thread but to bash and say the same things.


----------



## Bista-Buster (Apr 15, 2006)

Bash? No. Seems to me that you guys have been doing this without my help for quite some time.:grin: 

So far, I haven't heard a lot of positive stuff pertaining to this machine and that includes from DirecTV. Even a few of those people of whom I talked to hated the machines.

There seems to be more negatives than positives. I'm sure this machine would be absolutely wonderful if there were no other machines to compare it to. Also, it could become a fine machine if you put the right people in charge not to mention listening to their customers inputs. Apparently DirecTv has shown otherwise. They do what they wanna do.

So, you tell me. Does this unit work just fine or are there flaws in the software design? You tell me. Am I misunderstanding this unit? This is all about the R-15 and whether or not it should be out in the market yet. I think not yet. I feel that it still is in the beta test mode. They rushed this out.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Bista-Buster said:


> Bash? No. Seems to me that you guys have been doing this without my help for quite some time.:grin:
> 
> So far, I haven't heard a lot of positive stuff pertaining to this machine and that includes from DirecTV. Even a few of those people of whom I talked to hated the machines.
> 
> ...


Yes there ar problems, problems that are being addressed. There are many positives to the machine even based on it's competition. I have Tivo also and like both machine. Simply though there is no need for you to go in a thread and tell people send any unit back and that everyone thinks it's crap or whatever. You have legit things to add thats cool but not every thread you post in is the place to blow off about it.


----------

